# Rats in my video game.. so cute!



## mink (Jun 24, 2007)

Pew rattie:









Brown rattie:









Black rattie:









I get such a kick outta them... and I scream at people for killing them cuz they don't do anything except be cute and run around. I get sad when I accidentally kill one, like if they run into my multiple attack or my pet accidentally kills em cuz his attack hits multiple things.

=^_^=


----------



## ratastic (Jul 1, 2007)

I play Everquest 2 and one of the races you can be is Ratonga, they are lil rat people. Here's a pic of my character Nuzzle in his sexy hat.


----------



## ratsrule419 (Jun 28, 2007)

there very cute! is everquest 2 for the ps2?


----------



## mink (Jun 24, 2007)

My game is World of Warcraft. 

These are both computer games, Mmorpg - Massively multi-player online video games. Its so fun.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

I was very disapointed that Sims 2 pets had a freaking guneia pig but no rattys O:


----------



## ratsrule419 (Jun 28, 2007)

ok thanks i'll deffently get it !!! i was dissapointed as well with the sims 2 pets, the stupid guneia pig keeps running away =(


----------



## KimmiesGuineas (Jun 14, 2007)

Poppyseed said:


> I was very disapointed that Sims 2 pets had a freaking guneia pig but no rattys O:


Hey, hey now! Some people like guinea pigs!


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

I like guinea pigs too but I don't see the logic in choosing a guinea pig and not choosing a rat XD

It's cats, dogs, guinea's and birds... no rats T_T


----------



## ratastic (Jul 1, 2007)

Here's some more Ratonga pics, I'm in a guild in EQ2 called Vermin, we are like 90% Ratonga members.


----------



## ratsrule419 (Jun 28, 2007)

Ratastic stop taunting me xD must get game


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

Last computer game I played online was DiabloII. It's an oldie but a goodie!


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

The Sims 2 guinea pig thing - how it always runs away and the birds always die - it's a bug in the game. One of the expansion packs was supposed to fix it ... but it didn't.


----------



## mink (Jun 24, 2007)

WoW is made by the same company as Diablo and Starcraft ^^ the company, Blizzard, rox. lol. Everquest has been around a long time. Everquest 2 seems neat but I am too crazy about W.o.w. plus they both require subscriptions. I would definitely be all over a free trial version of EQ2 or something lol.


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

In the commercial for the new harry potter video game, a hairless rat appears...however im dont think one will be in the game.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Ratastic: Those are some AWESOME anthro rats there!


----------



## :Ash: (Feb 25, 2007)

Aww, yay wow! I've got a pig and two birds!


----------



## mink (Jun 24, 2007)

You don't wanna know the long list of Wow pets i got... >_< lol. 
Ok...

Zergling, Crimson Whelpling, Whiskers the Rat, Smolderweb Spider, Mechanical Squirrel, Mini Reindeer, Mini Snowman, Green helper, Prairie Dog, Crimson Snake, Cockroach, Siamese Cat, Orange Tabby Cat, Senegal Parrot, Green Winged Macaw, Golden Dragonhawk Hatchling. Phew.

These are all the little pets I have that follow you around and do nothing except look neat / cute lol. I will haveta take a pic of the "Whiskers the Rat" pet and post it. 

Umm ya, I like to collect things lolz.


----------



## mink (Jun 24, 2007)

Heres me and Whiskers.. He follows wherever I go lol. 










Whiskers bounding..


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

That game looks neat. I might have to try it someday!


----------

